# Kiptopeke Kow's



## onesix (Dec 20, 2006)

Edit	Quote	Reply
KOW's

Decided to go after the monsters and stop casting for the small ones. So I geared up for the big ones with a JB killer custom rod complete with Bad To The Bone cast logo, topped with a Shimano Cardiff 401A traditional reel, loaded with Phantom Red Power Pro 50 lb. test braid. I felt I was ready so Tuesday evening went for it with Kevin and a group to the concrete ships at Kiptopeke. Everyone around me were hooking up to monsters, Damion hit at least 4 in an hours time, finely Kevin hit a 40 something too. I had been skunked so went back on my own Wednesday afternoon/evening, no fish and then was blown out by a bad north wind.
Many went back Thursday night for more action, I could not.
So Friday I broke camp at 5:30 am and headed north, picking up my eels at Long Point and crossing the bridge at first light. Kevin and Lee were going to be there at 7 but had fished late the night before. I launched on my own with the rising sun and lifting fog. Others had just come back in empty handed. I headed for the southern group of ships, rigged my eel and crossed through the first gap and proceeded to drift down the outside enjoying the glorious morning. Before reaching the last ship line began leaving my reel at an alarming rate. I started to crank but line plus my kayak began heading out away from the ships. It was a great fight with him breaking the surface several times and fighting for the bottom. Line coming in and going out of my reel. Finally I had him next to me belly up and the fight was over. 
There was no one around to take a picture or help me with this monster. I tried to release him but he kept going belly up, a keeper I guess and I hauled him onto my lap.
So I paddled victorious back to the launch ramp to the wow's of the waiting masses. Great feeling. 44" 36 lbs.
See you out there.
PS I'm most proud of all my knots holding under the strain.
<center>
<a href="http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj57/molesworthaudio/Striperwithlipgrabber.jpg" target="_blank">
<img src="http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj57/molesworthaudio/th_Striperwithlipgrabber.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj57/molesworthaudio/Striperwithgrin.jpg" target="_blank">
<img src="http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj57/molesworthaudio/th_Striperwithgrin.jpg"></a>
<a href="http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj57/molesworthaudio/Striperwithrod.jpg" target="_blank">
<img src="http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj57/molesworthaudio/th_Striperwithrod.jpg"></a>
</center>

Gregory Molesworth
[email protected]
cell: 520 907 8707


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Awesome report and awesome KOW 

May I ask how you fish your eels? Do you weigh them down with a slip sinker or do you drift them 'au naturale'?

One of these days I'll get a yak.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Sweet fish  What kinda set up are you using ?


----------



## onesix (Dec 20, 2006)

*Rigs*

You have my rod, reel and 50 lb braid. Then I attach 50 lb or better leader. The heaviest that will fit through the reels guide hole. I tied it with an Albright with lock. After 6 or 8 feet of leader I put on a sliding sinker of 2 oz's then a glass/plastic bead to butt up against the worlds fair/palamar type knot attached to a heavy duty barrel.
Now I was using 60 lb fluorocarbon from barrel to #9 J hook but a 50" monster broke that line last night, right in my hand. So I'm going to 80 lb. for that last line from barrel to hook, 18" or so...

I drop it to the bottom and then raise it off an appropriate amount. And wait for that tug with the clicker on.

Last night the monster had my heavy rod bent into a rainbow several times.

All this information is for kayak fishing for LARGE fish when you must pull him close with that last 18". Then grab him by the mouth and haul him onto your lap. I try to use my lip grabber but you can loose him while you fuss with the grabber. I did. So just reach your hand in there and grab him. I won't let another get away at the last second. Some use their leg and foot to help get him on board, whatever it takes.


go get them...


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

onesix said:


> You have my rod, reel and 50 lb braid. Then I attach 50 lb or better leader. The heaviest that will fit through the reels guide hole. I tied it with an Albright with lock. After 6 or 8 feet of leader I put on a sliding sinker of 2 oz's then a glass/plastic bead to butt up against the worlds fair/palamar type knot attached to a heavy duty barrel.
> Now I was using 60 lb fluorocarbon from barrel to #9 J hook but a 50" monster broke that line last night, right in my hand. So I'm going to 80 lb. for that last line from barrel to hook, 18" or so...
> 
> I drop it to the bottom and then raise it off an appropriate amount. And wait for that tug with the clicker on.
> ...


Sorry I meant what rod and reel ? I saw the pic and was just curious ..


----------



## fishdv8 (Nov 7, 2003)

I have a 12' jonboat with a six hp. A medium/heavyweight Pen surfcaster...Would it be possible to use this combo at the concrete ships for a chance at a cow?


----------



## onesix (Dec 20, 2006)

The rod is a custom JB 6' heavy duty fiberglass stick bought off the rack. With a cast Bad To The Bone fish skeleton in the top of the grip. You can have anything if you want to wait. 757 496 2206
Left side crank Shimano Cardiff 401A


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

awesome stuff. sounds fuuuuuuun.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That's a sweet inlay on that rod.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I like the inlay on the rod also! nice...


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Greg, 

Nice fish.


----------

